

Show HN: my music player - albertzeyer
http://albertz.github.com/music-player/

======
nu2ycombinator
Not working with Snow Leopard(10.6.8). Getting error in launching the
application

~~~
albertzeyer
What error?

~~~
nu2ycombinator
It is failing because it is looking for python this path
/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/Python. Snow leopard
default support is only to 2.6. Either the path should be configurable(I could
not find this) or if it supports 2.6 change the path to
/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/Current/Python

